# Championship game tonight!  Let's go Atlanta United!



## Matt.M (Dec 8, 2018)

Game is at 8 tonight.  Hope everyone is cheering them on.  It's going to be an insane time.

They have a great chance of winning this championship.  Georgia\Atlanta haven't won a Championship since the Braves in 1995.  

And the haters, there's room on this bus.  Come on.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 8, 2018)

Not a soccer fan, at all, but hope they bring it home.,,won't go into the reasons why I don't care for soccer because that's not what this thread is about. But if they win won't it be ironic that Atlanta professional soccer will have twice the number of national titles as our football, baseball and basketball teams have COMBINED????

Enjoy the game Matt...I am sure my son will be right there with you in front of the TV.


----------



## JSnake (Dec 8, 2018)

Vamos! Bring the hate


----------



## JSnake (Dec 8, 2018)

Got a family thing in S Fulton but will be heading to the Benz around 5!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 8, 2018)

I have tried to make myself like soccer because I "get it" but I just can't get into it. That being said I hope they win tonight and continue to win in the future. It has been great for the city of Atlanta.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2018)

I remember when I was 7 years old in 1970 they had us play soccer in school(recess) and said it "was the next big thing". 48 years later and I didn't even know it was soccer season in Atlanta.

Good luck to the Atlanta team and their fans.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2018)

Should be a good one.  Hoping for a good ending tonight but no matter what I know we are goin to be loud with home fan support that only a very few teams of any sport in the world can match.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

Headed to my local United Supporters' Bar to watch the proceedings. Should be a great match, and hopefully an even better outcome!

MLS has never seen a franchise like AUFC. Right now, they are th standard for what success can be in American soccer. Long may that continue.

Anyone else curious to see if Uncle Arthur found enough space in his building to break the MLS Cup attendance record? They've broken every other mark in league history. I've got to believe he found a way.



mark-7mag said:


> I have tried to make myself like soccer because I "get it" but I just can't get into it.


Try going to a match some time, it's a completely different animal to see in person. Match day at the Benz is a really fun experience!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Good luck to them and I hope they win. I have nothing against soccer, I just dont understand the rules.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck to them and I hope they win. I have nothing against soccer, I just dont understand the rules.





KyDawg said:


> Good luck to them and I hope they win. I have nothing against soccer, I just dont understand the rules.


I think you're supposed to kick the ball in the net and you cant touch the ball with your hands. Hope this helps bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> I think you're supposed to kick the ball in the net and you cant touch the ball with your hands. Hope this helps bo$$



Yeah, but aint there zones and such on the field. And why to do they get a free kick sometimes, where it is just the goalie, and at other times when the whole team is out there trying to stop it. And why is the game not over when the clock reaches zero, instead of extended play.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but aint there zones and such on the field. And why to do they get a free kick sometimes, where it is just the goalie, and at other times when the whole team is out there trying to stop it. And why is the game not over when the clock reaches zero, instead of extended play.


Good questions. Best thing to do is just cheer when everyone else does so you look like you've been there before.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Good questions. Best thing to do is just cheer when everyone else does so you look like you've been there before.


Nailed it.


KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but aint there zones and such on the field. And why to do they get a free kick sometimes, where it is just the goalie, and at other times when the whole team is out there trying to stop it. And why is the game not over when the clock reaches zero, instead of extended play.


The field is typically thought of in thirds. The defensive third in front of your team's net, the middle third, and the attacking(final) third in front of the opponent's net. Think of the attack a bit like basketball on a larger scale. The team goes forward with the initial goal of collapsing the defense, drawing them into bad matchups or otherwise out of position. If the attack stalls without a change of possession, the ball will be recirculated back into the middle of the field and the attacking team will reset and go again.

There is an 18 yard box marked out in front of both goals, a foul against an attacking player inside "The Box" results in a penalty kick(player against keeper only). A foul outside the box will result in a free kick for the team that was fouled. A free kick that has a reasonable chance at threatening the goal results in the players forming a wall in an attempt to either block the kick outright, or force the attacking team to direct the kick to a less dangerours area.

The referee adds stoppage time at the end of each half roughly commensurate to the amount of time built up during the various stoppages of play, injured players, instant replays(VAR), substitutions, cards being issued, etc.

Hope that helps! Ask away man. Once the game "clicked" for me I really started to enjoy watching it.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 8, 2018)

Well done.  Great explanation!

A!
T!!
L!!!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

A! ?
T!!?
L!!!?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Good questions. Best thing to do is just cheer when everyone else does so you look like you've been there before.


???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2018)

"Did we get a TD"


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Nailed it.
> The field is typically thought of in thirds. The defensive third in front of your team's net, the middle third, and the attacking(final) third in front of the opponent's net. Think of the attack a bit like basketball on a larger scale. The team goes forward with the initial goal of collapsing the defense, drawing them into bad matchups or otherwise out of position. If the attack stalls without a change of possession, the ball will be recirculated back into the middle of the field and the attacking team will reset and go again.
> 
> There is an 18 yard box marked out in front of both goals, a foul against an attacking player inside "The Box" results in a penalty kick(player against keeper only). A foul outside the box will result in a free kick for the team that was fouled. A free kick that has a reasonable chance at threatening the goal results in the players forming a wall in an attempt to either block the kick outright, or force the attacking team to direct the kick to a less dangerours area.
> ...



Thanks Coenen, that helps, now tell me who will be televising it.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Coenen, that helps, now tell me who will be televising it.


No problem, man. It'll be on big Fox. That's channel 5 for most of us suburbanites. ?

Hope you get a chance to watch and find yourself enjoying it. They are usually a really fun team to watch.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks again. I plan on watching it. I will also enjoy the State HS football championship Wednesday night in the stadium.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks again. I plan on watching it. I will also enjoy the State HS football championship Wednesday night in the stadium.


If you haven't been to The Benz yet, you'll enjoy it. Really nice facility. Big upgrade over The Dome, IMO. You can actually move around in the concourses, among other things. I'm thinking of going to see the Falcons and Cardinals; I think I might be able to afford those tickets.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

First thing I saw that I like, was that nobody kneeled during the National Anthem. I also enjoyed the 7 year old girl's rendition. Why does Portland have Alaska on their jerseys.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 8, 2018)

Goal!  ATLUTD is up 1-0.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

That was no little girl. That was a little tiny woman. She killed it.

Since soccer doesn't really do commercials they display sponsors on their jerseys. Alaska Airlines is Portland's heavy hitting sponsor. American Family Insurance is Atlanta's.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

IT'S IN THE NET!
IT'S IN THE NET!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Well it is 2 nil now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Can you hold peoples arm like that.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Can you hold peoples arm like that.


Depends if the ref sees it.  But no.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 8, 2018)

Red did that arm hold because he was beaten.  Better to take a free kick there than what could happen.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2018)

A sport where you can’t use all your god given appendages seems kinda dumb....


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

bullgator said:


> A sport where you can’t use all your god given appendages seems kinda dumb....


Who let you in here? Get out.

C'mon Atlanta. Kill the clock! Take the win!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Why are the announcers acting like it is over? I mean 2-0 is nice but Atlanta has pulled it's best scorer and it likes it is a blowout. Are 2 goals that hard to overcome?


----------



## tcward (Dec 8, 2018)

You can tell there isn’t a


KyDawg said:


> Why are the announcers acting like it is over? I mean 2-0 is nice but Atlanta has pulled it's best scorer and it likes it is a blowout. Are 2 goals that hard to overcome?


A TD and an onside kick and they are right back in it....


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 8, 2018)

Congratulations for a Atlanta United championship


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

For. The. Win.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 8, 2018)

Boom!  Champs!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why are the announcers acting like it is over? I mean 2-0 is nice but Atlanta has pulled it's best scorer and it likes it is a blowout. Are 2 goals that hard to overcome?


Late on, yeah. The team that's ahead typically plays very defensively, addressing attackers with numbers. Especially in a game where Portland was never able to consistently threaten.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 8, 2018)

Congrats ATL, Coenen, and all the United fans. Championships are hard to come by round here.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice to see an Atlanta team win something BIG for a change. Maybe they finally threw the jinx out of the city.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

I have got to say I enjoyed it, and it was great to see a Team from Atlanta win a championship.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Who let you in here? Get out.
> 
> C'mon Atlanta. Kill the clock! Take the win!


I have a key, but I’m just passing thru.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 8, 2018)

I changed my mind and decided to spend 2 hours of my life to give soccer a fair shake and see what all the fuss is about. I haven't watched 2 hours of soccer, total, in my life. But it's not every day that a professional Atlanta sports team plays for the championship, right? So I watched the game (match?) from the opening...whatever they call it...to the end.

And I still don't get it.

But congrats to the Atlanta team...even to my undisciplined eye it was clear they were the better team.

I tried...I really did...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 8, 2018)

Not a soccer fan, but big congrats to Atlanta on the win.  Nice having an Atlanta team show other Atlanta teams how to win a nationwide league championship.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2018)

Why did they have to play New York twice to get in the championship but that was only 1 match


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Why did they have to play New York twice to get in the championship but that was only 1 match


MLS does playoffs a bit strangely. A lot of European leagues crown a champion based solely on their regular season record. MLS awards a regular season trophy, then does a playoff bracket for the Cup. The playoffs are kind of an amalgam of European style play, and American style. The "wild card" round games are one and done, winner moves forward. The "divisional" and conference rounds are home and away aggregate series, like in Europe. The Final is back to a one and done awarded to the higher seeded team.

It's a bit of a strange way to do things. Not that I'm complaining. We beat both NY teams. We beat Portland. We own The Cup. Vamos ATL!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2018)

Congrats to Atlanta’s feetball team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 9, 2018)

How 'bout little 7-YO Malea Emma singing the national anthem before the game . . . 










> *7 year old Malea Emma crushes the national anthem AGAIN at 2018 MLS Cup*





> Major League Soccer
> 
> Published on Dec 8, 2018
> 
> She was the 7-year-old anthem singing sensation who burst onto the scene back in September at an LA Galaxy match where she even made Zlatan Ibrahimovic smile. Malea Emma was back for 2018 MLS Cup in Atlanta and in front of more than 70,000 fans, she did it again.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2018)

That little girl was awesome for a 7 yr old.....wow. 

Exciting win but the real football is the game.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 9, 2018)

good game


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 9, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I changed my mind and decided to spend 2 hours of my life to give soccer a fair shake and see what all the fuss is about. I haven't watched 2 hours of soccer, total, in my life. But it's not every day that a professional Atlanta sports team plays for the championship, right? So I watched the game (match?) from the opening...whatever they call it...to the end.
> 
> And I still don't get it.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 9, 2018)

I tried, I really did. I lasted til the 7 min mark. Maybe I am just not a smart sophisticate.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 9, 2018)

Watched 2nd half. It was fun. Enjoyed it and listening to the passionate fan base. Would like to go to a match live. Sounded like Atl is gonna lose a key player and their coach ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2018)

Coach is GON to coach Mexico's national team.   Tata hasn't stayed at any coaching job more that 2 years.   He is a drifter.

Big money in Europe will probably attract a couple of players but there are reserves who are very good and ATL will pull in some other players to fill the spots.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2018)

bullgator said:


> A sport where you can’t use all your god given appendages seems kinda dumb....


Complaining about a sport no one is forcing you to watch seems kinda dumb too.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Complaining about a sport no one is forcing you to watch seems kinda dumb too.


And that’s why I didn’t watch it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2018)

THE ONLY REASON ATLANTA UNITED WON BECAUSE MORE 3/4 OF THEM AIN'T EVEN FROM THE UNITED STATES! 
SO IN NO WAY DID THIS BREAK THE MOLD OF THE LOOSING STREAK FOR THE STATE OF GEORGIA!


----------



## lampern (Dec 9, 2018)

Congrats to the AU


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 9, 2018)

I just became a soccer fan about three years ago and was happy to see them win. I still like watching baseball,basketball and football. I have noticed though that since I started watching soccer that I find it amusing when I watch football and see a guy wave to come out of the game after making a 40 yard run and he needs a breather.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 10, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> THE ONLY REASON ATLANTA UNITED WON BECAUSE MORE 3/4 OF THEM AIN'T EVEN FROM THE UNITED STATES!
> SO IN NO WAY DID THIS BREAK THE MOLD OF THE LOOSING STREAK FOR THE STATE OF GEORGIA!


First, it's a LOSING streak. Second, have you watched baseball, lately? Half the players are from Central America.

A ton of college football players are from other states. Would that tarnish a UGA National Championship? 

Weak sauce, Rackmaster, weak sauce.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> First, it's a LOSING streak. Second, have you watched baseball, lately? Half the players are from Central America.
> 
> A ton of college football players are from other states. Would that tarnish a UGA National Championship?
> 
> Weak sauce, Rackmaster, weak sauce.



No need to address posts like this.  Even he knows it's garbage and if he doesn't then we have a flag for him:


----------



## DannyW (Dec 10, 2018)

Okay...over the weekend I did the research and the math.

The Atlanta Falcons, Braves, Hawks, Flames and Thrashers have played a combined 174 seasons. In those 174 seasons they have won 1 championship (1995 Braves).

The professional soccer teams in Atlanta (Chiefs/Apollos/United) have played only 12 seasons, yet they have now won 2 national championships.

Regardless of how you feel about soccer, you have to admire their success and wish some of it would rub off on the other Atlanta teams.

Makes me wish I could warm up to soccer...


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 10, 2018)

DannyW- Great insight.  Interesting facts about the seasons\teams.

You would really enjoy being at a Game.  Great time.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 10, 2018)

Matt.M said:


> DannyW- Great insight.  Interesting facts about the seasons\teams.
> 
> You would really enjoy being at a Game.  Great time.


I was going to say the same. It's a great live experience. Go down early, hit the tailgates, wander around the building. Stand for the entire match. It's a hoot. You can really feel the intensity.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 4, 2019)

Just saying......


----------



## DSGB (Feb 4, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Just saying......
> 
> View attachment 958023




To be fair, the SB didn't have the home team playing in the game. Also, there was quite a difference in ticket prices for each event.

BTW - The SEC Championship game had 77,141.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Also, there was quite a difference in ticket prices for each event.




Just a little..


----------



## Coenen (Feb 4, 2019)

Depends in how they had the stadium configured to. Can't the capacity fluctuate a couple thousand based on the event?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Just saying......
> 
> View attachment 958023



UGA had more people at their Spring Game then Mercedes Benz had for the SuperBowl  and soccer finals..

Just sayin...


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA had more people at their Spring Game then Mercedes Benz had for the SuperBowl  and soccer finals..
> 
> Just sayin...



When was the last national championship won by puppies?  Just sayin.

Or the fact their stadium sits 92k.  

DSGB - does have a point on ticket prices though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> When was the last national championship won by puppies?  Just sayin.
> 
> Or the fact their stadium sits 92k.
> 
> DSGB - does have a point on ticket prices though.




Good point..

Dawgs were in the SEC Championship game in that stadium the last 2 years and the attendance for those 2 games were 76,534 & 77,141..

Dawgs still put in more than the NFL and sissy soccer.. Just sayin...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> When was the last national championship won by puppies?  Just sayin.
> 
> Or the fact their stadium sits 92k.
> 
> DSGB - does have a point on ticket prices though.



Speaking of National Championship.. The attendance during UGA's last National Title game in the same Facility was 77,430.. Just sayin..


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of National Championship.. The attendance during UGA's last National Title game in the same Facility was 77,430.. Just sayin..



Apples to oranges, we're talking about something that has happened in the past 30 years.  Stay on track.

You still gloss over the fact that their stadium sits 20k more, but whatever narrative you want to use.....


----------



## duckyaker90 (Feb 4, 2019)

30 years ago...hmmm when was UGA’s last natty appearance in the Benz? I can’t do math must be a virus.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Apples to oranges, we're talking about something that has happened in the past 30 years.  Stay on track.
> 
> You still gloss over the fact that their stadium sits 20k more, but whatever narrative you want to use.....


Whatever narrative? I'm comparing the exact same stadium, The Benz.. And when UGA plays in that very same stadium the Super Bowl and Soccer games are being held in, the venue actually gets sold out. 77,000 fans to 73,000.. UGA games in the Benz have better viewers than the NFL and Soccer..


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 4, 2019)

My bad, I thought you were talking about the last time they won a National Championship.  

And seating does fluctuate per event.  

*Mercedes-Benz Stadium Seating Capacity by Event*

The cutting edge design of the Mercedes-Benz Stadium allows it to expand its seating capacity based on the event being held there. Typically a *football game will seat 71,000*, but can hold as many as 83,000. A two-tier *soccer game holds 42,500* people, but can expand to 72,035 for a three-tier game.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 4, 2019)

Soccer sucks and they didn’t get an invitation to the White House.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 8, 2019)

The team is looking good in preseason.  The new #10 might be even better than miggy


----------



## Coenen (Feb 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> The team is looking good in preseason.  The new #10 might be even better than miggy


They haven't really seen much competition yet. Xolos' U20 squad looked like they were moving in slow motion.

Pity looks like an animal. Barco is allegedly much improved now that he's playing in the center. They've got too much talent not to go deep in the league again. Just hoping the new coach can adjust to the way things work in MLS as Tata did.

All of that said, scoring a goal every 10 minutes would seem to be a good sign.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 11, 2019)

Heard Pity's name is pronounced. P-T.  
There goes the Pity the fools jokes.

BUT Pity looks alot better than Barco did last year this time.  Can't wait for the first game in the Benz


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 11, 2019)

New kit has been leaked.

Apparently the replica jerseys won't have the star.


----------



## JSnake (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm streaming Almiron's debut at newcastle on my phone here at the office


----------



## JSnake (Feb 11, 2019)

looking dangerous on the counter as usual


----------



## JSnake (Feb 11, 2019)

...and Newcastles keeper just threw 2 points away


----------



## Coenen (Feb 11, 2019)

Miggy played, and played well, then?


----------



## JSnake (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah, he looked good. Linked up play well and got in some dangerous positions. They were in the lead and playing on the counter when he came on.  Notably put in a really good cross that their striker wasn't quite able to latch on to. Wolves scored the equalizer with more or less the last kick of the game in stoppage.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 12, 2019)

What do you guys think about Nagbe?  Gone to Columbus crew?


----------



## Coenen (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, their first CONCACAF Champions' League matchup is in the books. I'd say they responded nicely following their disappointing performance in the away leg.

When they really get cooking they'll be something to watch. Love to watch them attack, Shea and Gressel on the wings looked outstanding. Pity already looks like a monster. Barco appears to have made some big strides, and what is there to say about Josef? The man is a scoring machine.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 1, 2019)

Great game last night. Made me wish I had made the trek up to Kennysaw. 

I was impressed with Shea. That was a promising performance from a signing I was skeptical of. Hopefully he flourishes in this squad and setting. 

I wish Josef hit the target with that effort from Pity's bounced shot/cross!


----------



## Coenen (Mar 1, 2019)

Shea's size sticks out for me, that size and physicality are something the team has occasionally been wanting. I feel like Atlanta's overall quality should give him a chance to elevate his game. One great thing about having such a talented roster, a player doesn't have to play out of his mind to make an impact. They just need to work together and do their jobs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Shea's size sticks out for me, that size and physicality are something the team has occasionally been wanting. I feel like Atlanta's overall quality should give him a chance to elevate his game. One great thing about having such a talented roster, a player doesn't have to play out of his mind to make an impact. They just need to work together and do their jobs.



I was not impressed with Shea's play last night.   Entire team looked disorganized in DC united game.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was not impressed with Shea's play last night.   Entire team looked disorganized in DC united game.


Agreed. Still a small sample size. They'll get things sorted soon enough(hopefully). 

On to Monterrey! Maybe they won't dig themselves such a hole to climb out of in this matchup. 4-0 against Herediano was fun, but they can't afford to live that way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Agreed. Still a small sample size. They'll get things sorted soon enough(hopefully).
> 
> On to Monterrey! Maybe they won't dig themselves such a hole to climb out of in this matchup. 4-0 against Herediano was fun, but they can't afford to live that way.



Wonder if 3 games in one week was part of the issue last night.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wonder if 3 games in one week was part of the issue last night.


Perhaps. Conditions in DC weren't exactly ideal either. DC just seems to be our kryptonite.


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 12, 2019)

UGH, team is not looking good.  Boring game to watch Sunday.  

Will the Coach change the team lineup (3-4-3) form to what the boys were playing the last two years (4-5-1)?  Or be stubborn coach that gets fired again with 80 days into a club.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 12, 2019)

They were pedestrian at best this Sunday. I don't like to talk about "must wins" so soon, but they need some sort of result against Monterrey on Wednesday, even though moving forward in CCL is unlikely. Another lack luster performance, and the wolves will really be howling.

The attack just looks out of sorts, and the defense is having major lapses as well. New coach, new system, certainly, but they need to start showing signs of improvement. I think fans would feel better of DeBoer was willing to tinker a bit more with his formation and whatnot. Just something besides trotting out the 3-4-3 and sleepwalking. At least they were exciting while Tata was getting settled. They'd concede a dumb goal, then score 2 or 3 bangers so you could live with it.


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 12, 2019)

Supposed to go to the game tomorrow.  I really want DeBoer to work out.  We don't need this drama (fired coach, tanking team, boring to watch).  BUT he has to bend with the system he has been given.  This isn't the academies of Europe.  

If he has another sub go in at the 90 minute mark.....

I bet the FO has had conversations will him about this.  Let see if he reacts.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m going tonight and just want to see a better performance. Chances of getting a result that moves us on in the tournament is slim to none. I know a lot of folks are really frustrated but we have to give it some time.  At the end of the day, FdB teams are not going to set up and play like Tata's teams, Miggy is gone and the FO knew that going into all this. I don't think it's ever going to be as entertaining to watch (which is really unfortunate and could affect attendance) but could be just as effective, results wise.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 13, 2019)

Maybe Josef can score a rage-hat trick


----------



## Coenen (Mar 13, 2019)

JSnake said:


> Maybe Josef can score a rage-hat trick


They'd have to get off more than one or two successful crosses for that. Service into the box has been abysmal since Herediano. Corners haven't been great either. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I miss the short corners.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 13, 2019)

I want to see Tito on the pitch too. I've read some comments where people thing FdB doesn't trust him because he's not tidy enough on the ball. If he's fit, run him out against los rayados.


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 14, 2019)

Boys!  That performance was so much better.  Exciting to watch them play.  Ambrose is taking Shea's place for a while.  No way he gets back out there.  Pity was the only negative.  Yes, he had a great shot but his workrate was no where near Barco's.  Tito did well for his minutes.  Impact player.

Someone told me los rayados has 14 national players.  3 reserves on the bench!  ATLUTD has 3.  We did well.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 14, 2019)

I was super happy with the performance and the win on the night! We were pretty fortunate they didn't score on that break where they played crossbar challenge late in the game. I think we would have scored more against lesser opposition though.

Happy to see Josef smiling again. Happy to see Tito bring his energy. Miles Robinson was awesome tonight. I don't think I saw him miss a single contest in the air. Barco is getting better at driving from deeper. Good to see Pogba get a run out - I think he's shorter and bulkier than his brother but his gait is very similar. Pity is showing flashes but I don't think he's fully fit. I think he'll ramp up in the next few weeks and mesh better.

It was fun having the Monterrey fans in the game with their singing and chanting even if they did throw some crap at the end. They were right above me.

I assumed their striker was the same Funes Mori who used to play as a CB for Everton. Thought it was weird that he converted to a striker...turns out, it's his twin. Learn something every day 


Wasn't in the beers at this game which I haven't done in a while. You pick up on so much more


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 14, 2019)

1st time in 20 years Monterrey has lost to an MLS team. Only the 2nd time in history Monterrey has lost to an MLS team.


----------



## JSnake (Apr 14, 2019)

That Barco curler! Finally, we have some evidence of what the team is capable of. We could have and should have won that game by 4 goals. Looking forward to the next 2 home games to get some real momentum rolling. Unfortunately, I'm not able to go to either of them.  

Oh, and SKC lost to Monterrey by 10-2 on aggregate in the CCL...


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

Monterrey didn't really NEED the game at Mercedes Benz, so I'm not sure how much stock to put in that match.

They looked properly dangerous last night. Barco and Tito were all over the place. Josef was looking hungry, and showed a more well-rounded game. Gresselmania was runnin wild. Hopefully those performances were indicative of the team getting things figured out and taking a step forward rather than weak competition.

How about Miles Robinson? Kid is putting in WORK.


----------



## Matt.M (Apr 15, 2019)

Wonder if Josef couldn't find net b/c he hasn't had that much real game time for that action this year.  Training goals are completely different.  My opinion is that will right itself very quickly.

Miles is a beast.  No doubt.  

Why didn't the South American player of the year start?  Or Barco?  Barco is beasting this year.  Very impressive.  

Wonder if the coach changed on his own accord or was motivated by the loss of his latest coaching position?


----------



## Coenen (Apr 15, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Wonder if Josef couldn't find net b/c he hasn't had that much real game time for that action this year.  Training goals are completely different.  My opinion is that will right itself very quickly.
> 
> Miles is a beast.  No doubt.
> 
> ...


I think maybe Pity was dinged up, not sure. 

A legitimate second(or third) scoring threat will help Josef immensely. That's a big part if what's been what's missing, IMO. Having Miggy running at defenders forced teams to address him, and gave Josef more room to operate. Tito's pace and distribution on that left wing seemed to be a big help to the entire operation. We may see Barco play the role Tito did last year as a super sub, or FdB may ride the hot hand(foot?) between the two. They are both playing really good football.

Whatever the coach did, even if he did nothing, it seemed to work. Again, The Revs aren't the toughest competition, but a road win is a road win, and they finally looked like a team doing it.


----------



## Coenen (May 6, 2019)

I don't know who those guys in the white were in KC last night, but I hope we see then again at The Merc on Wednesday night.


----------



## JSnake (May 6, 2019)

AMEN! Worried about losing Barco now that the team seems to finally be gelling. I just hope he stays healthy while on international duty.  I think Pity is building in confidence and is about to turn the corner. Looking forward to Weds and Sunday!


----------



## Coenen (May 8, 2019)

Another W! They looked good again tonight. Maybe this is [finally] them for 2019.

What do y'all think of the Justin Meram signing?


----------



## JSnake (May 8, 2019)

“Hey Justin, you ever played left back?!”


----------



## JSnake (May 8, 2019)

Excellent win, wish we could have put a few more goals in. We had some great looks. Pity was definitely pulling strings and I thought he was going to put one of those freekicks in. 

Did anyone get a good look at the penalty shout when Pity was brought down by Bradley (maybe it was Ciman) on the edge of the box?

Toronto did not look good at all.


----------



## Coenen (May 12, 2019)

W. AUFC.

Don't look now, but they are H-O-TT, HOT!

Defense a little shaky again Orlando, but they got it done. Pity with his first goal in MLS, and it was a banger! Guzan as MOTM?

Still unbeaten against the dyin' Lions!


----------



## JSnake (May 16, 2019)

Excellent road win; 5 stripes, 5 wins in a row!

Pogba played well, looking calm and composed in defense with LGP.  Whitecaps keeper had some really good saves to deny us another goal. Brek also had a decent game - great ball to Josef who almost scored that header in the 2nd half.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 19, 2019)

Big one today!


----------



## Coenen (May 19, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Big one today!


Agreed!

NYRB can put them in the net, but they're only +2 on goal differential for the season 16f/14a; even if it's not a clean sheet, I think we've got enough attacking quality to get the W today.


----------



## JSnake (May 20, 2019)

Well that wasn't great


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2019)

That was less than ideal....need to settle the score on July 7th when they come to ATL.  I did enjoy tito pretending to hold up the trophy in Kemar Lawrence's face during their skirmish at the end.


----------



## Coenen (May 20, 2019)

Trouble with the low block continues. Maybe a little gloom and doom, but it won't be long before that's all teams do against us.

Is wretched too strong a descriptor?


----------



## TinKnocker (May 20, 2019)

That much advantage time with no goal is just pitiful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That much advantage time with no goal is just pitiful.



From my observation, coach thinks defense alone wins matches IMO.


----------



## Coenen (May 30, 2019)

There's a little home cooking. Didn't get a chance to watch. I thought it was a typo when I saw the 3-0 line after the game went into stoppage at 1-0.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 30, 2019)

That free breakaway to Josef last night was awesome.  What a mistake by the defender.


----------



## Coenen (May 30, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> That free breakaway to Josef last night was awesome.  What a mistake by the defender.


Not gonna lie, I needed that explained to me. Makes sense though. A defender who misplays the ball like a dope should be punished.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 26, 2019)

Way. To. Blow. It.


----------



## JSnake (Jun 27, 2019)

That was a real gut punch. That wasn't a penalty but we also shouldn't have put ourselves in that situation in the first place. 

Vasquez should have put away at least one of those chances.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2019)

Wild one yesterday at the Benz.  Place was rocking.  Glad to have Josef back.  Stupid we gave up the win though.


----------



## Matt.M (Jul 25, 2019)

Is Pity going to be a super sub with his work rate?  SMH.

Like that Frank de Boring is trying for 2 forwards.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Is Pity going to be a super sub with his work rate?  SMH.
> 
> Like that Frank de Boring is trying for 2 forwards.



About time he started learning that ATL United became champs by being offensively aggressive instead of his 1-4-5 defensive lineup theory.

I'd personally be happier and believe the team more successful with a 3-4-3 or 3-3-4 lineup.


----------



## Matt.M (Jul 30, 2019)

Just saw on Dirty South Soccer that LPG and Barco were publicly complaining about FdB style.  No bueno if that is being publicly talked about.

Their record and standings aren't horrible but when you get handled the championship team from last year, you perform!  And this isn't performing.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 4, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Just saw on Dirty South Soccer that LPG and Barco were publicly complaining about FdB style.  No bueno if that is being publicly talked about.
> 
> Their record and standings aren't horrible but when you get handled the championship team from last year, you perform!  And this isn't performing.


Who were those guys yesterday? Can we get more of them? The word I settled on was "engaged," they looked engaged for the entire match. I told a friend it was as if Pity Martinez(in particular) finally realized that he's better than most everyone else on the pitch.

Frank may have a style that he likes, but his team is built to do what they did yesterday. The deliberate build-up that DeBoer favors too often lets an opponent get back on defense, and scuttles Atlanta's ability to get its playmakers into favorable situations. The final ball/chemistry was a bit lacking between "The Big 3" yesterday, but for a few errant touches in the box they could well have scored 5 or 6.

Top of the table is definitely a welcome sight for AUFC, but NYCFC is lurking with 35 total points on the season, only 4 L's, and 3 matches in hand over the rest of the top clubs in the conference. The match against them net Sunday will be a big one.


----------



## JSnake (Aug 7, 2019)

Good win in Orlando last night to progress in the cup. 

I wish Josef wasn't actually hurt and just trolling them, could have showed up for warm ups with the glass breaking soundtrack like when Stonecold would show up at Monday Night RAW. 

Orlando fans throwing fingers at players and profane chants are just really endearing.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 14, 2019)

Campeones Cup champions!

Hugely entertaining match. Had the look of a game where both teams "didn't care who won" until the other team was winning.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 19, 2019)

....and a road victory against a side with a strong home field advantage. Dare I say, "back on track?" Josef on a scoring binge. Pity finally looking like a contributor. Good things to actually say. It's a nice change.


----------



## JSnake (Aug 23, 2019)

Always happy to beat Orlando again. And see King Josef continue his run.

I will say that we big time rode our luck that game. ORL should have scored a couple goals from those chances.

Bring on the cup!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2019)

Sloppy passing in the first half.   Thanks to Guz for the clean sheet especially in the first half.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sloppy passing in the first half.   Thanks to Guz for the clean sheet especially in the first half.


Guz and Pogba both played some great football last night. We looked tired, but luckily Orlando Orlando'd and that was enough to take the 3pts.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Where are they in the standings?


----------



## Coenen (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Where are they in the standings?


Tied atop the East with a game in hand over Philly. NYCFC still lurking 1 point back with games in hand over both ATL and Philly.

US Open Cup final coming up Tuesday.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 27, 2019)

Going tonight!  Anyone else going to be there?  I'll be the guy in the ATLUTD kit.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 27, 2019)

Should've gone. Not having it widely available on TV was crap. Bet it was amazing live.

Another trophy in the cabinet, and another shot at the Champions League.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 28, 2019)

First 30 were awesome!  Team was on fire.  Let off the gas before half.  Then got punched in the mouth with that goal 2 minutes in the 2nd half.  After LGP's red card, things got tense.  But the boys got it done!

Reffing as usual, was suspect at best.  Weak sauce.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 28, 2019)

Did you see Josef's interviews?  Bahahaha


----------



## Coenen (Aug 28, 2019)

Matt.M said:


> Did you see Josef's interviews?  Bahahaha


I watched some of his live stream on Instagram, it was pretty funny stuff. My Spanish is no good, but I chuckled once or twice.

It proved my suspicion that many Latino athletes know English just fine, they choose to use a translator because they don't know "polite" English.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 28, 2019)

Josef has been taking taking classes on English.  When he won the player of the year last year, he tried doing his whole speech in English.  Made it 50% through, then got emotional, and switched to Spanish.   Props for trying.  Many don't!

But to your point, you are totally correct.  Understanding, and speaking it on a media driven circus are two different things.


----------

